# What products to avoid..



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

I avoid any thing with silocones, dyes ,alcohol ,and etc . Because they dry out hair . So avoid Mane & Tail , Show Sheen ,and Cowboy Magic . 

I go for All Natural products . Much better IMO . Plus I have sensitive skin and I have a Pinto Pony has sensitive skin also . I like Espana SILK and EcoLicious Equestian . 
*




*


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of spray on detangler, I think it does dry out the hair and cause it to be more prone to breaking. Plus, it's extremly slippery if it gets anywhere under your tack, so avoid saddle areas. 

If I have a really tough tangle, I'll just put a little baby oil on it and pick it out. I'll even put just a tiny bit of baby oil in my hands and thoroughly work it into their manes and tails. But you have to go light with the oil, otherwise it's a greasy mess! I've even heard cocoanut oil is awesome too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Silicone based products such as showsheen do make a horse's coat shiny but only when used once in a while, like after you bathe for a show. Guess that's prolly why it's named that, lol! For everyday grooming, I don't really see much of a need to use any products unless you are prepping for a show, save your money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay! Everyone at the barn except for me and the owner of the horse I was brushing is under the assumption that it actually helps the hair. Ugh.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well what silicone does (even in human hair products) is coat the hair follicles, it fill in the breaks & little microscopic one way scales on the hair and makes it smooth & shiny. HOWEVER, continued use makes it brittle from the silicone build up and subject to breakage. Also silicone lasts awhile on the hair unless you use harsh phosphates to remove it, the built up silicone thens begins to dull the hair. So once in awhile is fine, as it is going to wear off with sweat, brushing, rubbing, but regular use will continue to cause build up and be dull & brittle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome facts/info everyone! Looking forward to hearing more opinions on this!

Are there any other homemade things/healthier options to show sheen?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love Cowboy Magic detangler. It doesn't have precisely silicone in it (it does have another "-cone" in it though) and I find that for use <once a week it's fine. I only use it in Lacey's tail though, I find it kind of oils up her forelock/mane too much for my liking.

For her mane and forelock, my favorites are "Bee Nice" children's detangler from Great Clips or Dove conditioner for dry hair (one big blob of conditioner+spray bottle filled with water, shaken well). They work about the same and the conditioner option is much cheaper so I'm currently going with that.


Basically when you're choosing a haircare product for your horse, check the ingredients for silicone and/or "-cone". Any ingredients that end with "-cone" mean they are a silicone product. They may not be as bad as silicone itself but they shouldn't be regularly used. Anything "-cone" free is probably pretty safe for regular extended use.

However, of course, the best all time "product" is simply leaving the mane/tail alone. I only brush my girl's manes+tails about once a week, at most. As their manes get longer, I braid them up and during the winter, I braid and bag tails. That way, I can resist "messing" a bit more because they aren't getting visually dirty, you know? No "I must brush that tangle out!" or "ewwww! Dirt clod! Must remove." :lol:


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlow said:


> I avoid any thing with silocones, dyes ,alcohol ,and etc . Because they dry out hair . So avoid Mane & Tail , Show Sheen ,and Cowboy Magic .
> 
> I go for All Natural products . Much better IMO . Plus I have sensitive skin and I have a Pinto Pony has sensitive skin also . I like Espana SILK and EcoLicious Equestian .
> *
> *


I also am a huge, huge fan of Ecolicious Equestrian products. They're really fabulous and they work so well!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Never Ever use Pyranha Wipe and Spray Fly Spray!!!
I know it's not a grooming product, but sort of...

I got a bottle, both my mare and my pony broke out in massive welts where I sprayed them (you could see the line of the spraying) it got all blistered and they were SO miserably itchy. All I did was spray it on and a day later both my horses were a mess. I was furious!! I read the reviews and a number of other people had the same issue. Avoid this product!
*
*


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok! Wallaby that was very helpful (BTW I am a huge fan of Lacey and Lady- But then again, who isn't?  )


----------



## Squishy (Aug 11, 2012)

For coat: Regular exercise, sweat washed/wiped off after work, good quality feeds and a balanced, healthy nutritional diet, pastured 24/7, correct regular hoof trims, teeth up to date, saddle fitted regularly and tack fitting - and good old fashioned elbow grease. Lots of grooming!

I also rug in cottons in summer (to avoid bleaching).

Nothing beats the true healthy shine that starts from within. 

To keep a tail detangled, I only ONLY groom the tail when I wash it (with conditioner), or pick the knots out by hand. Don't brush it daily, it'll cause more breaks. You can plait it, bag it, wrap it, etc.. to keep it cleaner and detangled. 
Mane I'm not so worried about, and gets a quick groom before each ride, as both my horses have so much mane. When I start showing, the manes will be kept short and neat.


----------



## sissellee (Aug 27, 2012)

One again, Keep working. Thanks. . .


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

PunksTank said:


> Never Ever use Pyranha Wipe and Spray Fly Spray!!!
> I know it's not a grooming product, but sort of...
> 
> I got a bottle, both my mare and my pony broke out in massive welts where I sprayed them (you could see the line of the spraying) it got all blistered and they were SO miserably itchy. All I did was spray it on and a day later both my horses were a mess. I was furious!! I read the reviews and a number of other people had the same issue. Avoid this product!


Yes, I've had that happen. I tend to avoid all oil based sprays.


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

Honestly, as long as you're actually moisturizing the mane/tail (like with coconut oil, or something else that actually absorbs) before you use the Show Sheen (or similar product) and wash it out and re-moisturize each time you re-apply, silicones aren't "bad" per say. It's just when people keep applying and applying and applying without adding any moisture to the mix that the hair dries out and gets brittle.

And in fact, by moisturizing and then adding a silicone coating, you're sealing moisture IN, and preventing it from leaching back out of the hair. Just remember that you have to actually add moisture in BEFORE sealing the hair.


----------

